# Trainstations and Tubes



## Lisa B (Jan 21, 2008)

Does anyone have any fun or not-so-boring pictures of Train Stations or Tube stations?!

I have a couple but I generally find them to be boring places unless interesting people are waiting around at them.

I'd be interested to see your take on them.

Thanks 








Brighton Station, from a train...


----------



## slowclown (Jan 26, 2008)

Here is one of mine. The Metro station in Los Angeles.


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 26, 2008)

What a fast train for a slow clown . Welcome to TPF! Good one. I'll go through my pics to try and contribute to the new theme, sounds an interesting one! Thanks, Lisa.


----------



## nossie (Jan 26, 2008)

I'd contribute if this backward run island had an underground.


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 26, 2008)

And there aren't even any *train stations* in Ireland??? I much, much, much doubt THAT!


----------



## Helen B (Jan 26, 2008)

I've posted this one before, but without a caption: it is Exchange Place PATH (Port Authority Trans-Hudson) station during the post 9-11 cleanup and rebuild.


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 26, 2008)

Seems like I can also contribute to this theme.

1. The train station of the neighbouring town (in the direction to Bremen)





2. Some (already known to some) photos of the train station of the other neighbouring town (in the direction to Hamburg)





3.





4.





5. At dusk (The Blue Hour) above, and finally after dark:





6. Some Christmas decoration in Hamburg Main Railway Station






7. The Central Hall





8. The Concourse


----------



## Lisa B (Jan 26, 2008)

Im pleased people have something to offer to this. I think its interesting - not just the places but some of the people you see there...I have more, i had a fantastic one of this father and son at waterloo. If i can find it i'll post it


----------



## nossie (Jan 27, 2008)

LaFoto said:


> And there aren't even any *train stations* in Ireland??? I much, much, much doubt THAT!


 
Oh Ok we do have train stations and some quite charming ones too just not an underground metro. There is a plan to build the beggining of a Metro in the next 7 years but knowing our engineers the train won't fit into it and it'll be another rich man's luxury. Of course they are doing something, yes we've gone backwards 80 years and are rebuilding the tram system which was demolished when people had sense. So not only are the roads completely over filled but now we're adding a tram system.

However Lafoto as a German you might appreciate my distress with the design for the new Irish motorway intersections. Yes we are moving on from the Round-Abouts with traffic lights (Yes really, on a motorway) to well these things because our uber intelligent street architects and motorway designers are so clever we can do much better than ze Germans. For your laughing pleasure... http://www.m50.ie/pages/project-overview.htm


Enough - This site is my escape from that world.

I better post a photo for ranting off topic. Going back to the days when all I needed was my fujipix to get any shot I wanted. Cefalu - Sicily...
*Link broken *

Gardini Naxos \ Taormina Station.
*Link broken *


----------



## chantal7 (Jan 27, 2008)

Subway station in Sweden:
*Three links gone *

And another cool train picture I took in Sweden as well 

*And this one's gone now, too *


----------



## Lisa B (Feb 1, 2008)

that last pics a nice shot


----------



## chantal7 (Feb 1, 2008)

Lisa B said:


> that last pics a nice shot



Thanks


----------



## LivingShinigami (Feb 10, 2008)

I really like the Brighton pic from the first post, and Lafoto's first one has amazing colors.

I once made pictures of the station Antwerp-Central but I don't know where they are now...I only have this one.
For a contest of STUK I had to put their logo on an original place and make a picture, then a train came by so I made a photo of it.
Station: Wespelaar-Tildonk, Belgium


----------



## Carman (Feb 16, 2008)

Charing X


----------



## Antarctican (Feb 16, 2008)

Harlow Town station, UK.


----------



## Antarctican (Feb 16, 2008)

Leicester Square






Clapham Junction


----------



## Battou (Feb 19, 2008)

Sadly, The rail road system around here is neglected because no one can afford the insurance to run passengers, so....all our rails see is freight.

This is prolly the best one I have right now


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 20, 2008)

Grand Central (right name?) in NYC






Rotenburg Train Station at night


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 20, 2008)

And some newer ones (taken on 7 June of this year)

Arrival at Hamburg, Central Station





Halls of Tube Station, Central North





We missed this one... (she was coming off it)





We'll take the one that is arriving!


----------



## deanimator (Jun 20, 2008)

Tokyo and New York subways...
OM-1, Trix-X/D76


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 20, 2008)

Trainstation in Scheeßel





Leica M5, Summicron 35mm, Fuji film (el-cheapo type)


----------



## LaFoto (May 24, 2009)

Hamburg, metro train station "Hamburger Straße"





Hamburg, underground train station "Berliner Tor"


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 23, 2010)

Manchester Picadilly Station


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 3, 2012)

210_Berlin von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




211_Berlin von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




213_Berlin von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




221_Berlin von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




106_BernauTrainStation von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 3, 2012)

228_T-BanaGamlaStan von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




231_T-BanaGamlaStan von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## Buckster (Nov 3, 2012)

1. San Francisco, CA (my daughter waiting for the train to stop so we could board)





2. Henry Ford's Greenfield Village, MI


----------



## manaheim (Nov 3, 2012)

==1==





==2==





==3==


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 8, 2012)

0013_11-June_WoodDaleStation von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




0015_11-June_Chicago von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




0088_11-June_Chicago von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## Buckster (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## The_Traveler (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## unpopular (Nov 24, 2012)

Oh wait... wrong kind of tubes...


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 24, 2012)

No-no-nooo! I think, it is all right  - tubes are tubes are tubes, aren't they?


----------



## manaheim (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## TATTRAT (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## Awiserbud (Dec 7, 2012)

things travel faster underground by steve watson photos, on Flickr


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 7, 2012)

068_MetroCenter von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## snowbear (Dec 7, 2012)

View from the train.



cmw3_d40_1461.jpg by cmwrenn3, on Flickr


----------

